# Leftover Cornbread Dressing & Baked Chicken



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

This Christmas I had a lot of cornbread dressing leftover from the turkey dinner and could not let it go to waste. I made it with fresh ground cornmeal and it was just about the best I had ever made, usually I would freeze it and pull it out through out the year and have it with chicken. This year I put all the leftover dressing in the dehydrator, dried it and then ran it through the food processor to add to my bucket of bread crumbs that I make instead of throwing my stale bread out. I also add crumbed sweet breads, and some lite cake crumbs to the bucket.

That being said, tonight I took some of the cornbread dressing crumbs and added a little of the mixed crumbs from the bucket and coated 2 pounds of chicken thighs with it. Put them in a covered roasting pan and baked in a 350 degree oven for 1 1/2 hour and tested it out on my daughters, big success - they can be pretty picky when I try something new like that but they loved it.

They said it was like eating chicken and dressing together with each bite. This is going in the book I am putting together for the girls and I will never freeze the left over dressing again.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No leftover cornbread dressing here ... but thanks for the tip. I keep it in mind.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

that sounds so good! I hate to say it, but I've never made dressing from scratch...I only make stove top stuffing or someone else makes it, I need to learn..........


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That _does _sound good! Thanks for the idea.

I know what you mean about putting together a book/binder of stuff like this. Keeps us busy, doesn't it?


----------

